# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Piedrahita hace los agujeros de Román García

## 15tahures

Blog de Luis Piedrahita » La magia de Román en mis rechonchos dedos

----------


## luis_bcn

primero felicitar a roman por este juegazo tan espectacular y seguando al ejecuto luis , te ha salido fenomenal !!!
esto es magia ,la cara de tom ( lo tuteo por que he visto muchas pelis suyas ,xD )  es de poker

----------


## Iban

Video bloqueado por Antena 3. Pues sí que... :-(

----------


## salinger

el juego es espectacular pero le falto algo, yo  lo vi. y me quede tal cual .

----------


## renard

Pues ha mi me encanto,no se si le falta algo pero hacer un abujero en cada esquina y que viajen en la misma esquina en una carta firmada y regalarla, ha mi me parece magia de verdad.

----------


## arahan70

Sólo lo he podido ver una sola vez, y después lo bloquearon, pero me pareció igual a como lo he visto ejecutado otras veces... con la graaan diferencia de la firma en la carta perforada que multiplica la imposibilidad del efecto, además de  darla como recuerdo, firmada y perforada...lo que todavía lo mejora un poco más. Gracias por subir este vídeo. Muy bueno.

----------


## Mat

En la página web del Hormiguero 3.0 lo podeis ver. Y yo creo que es magia y de la buena. Vamos ... Nanomagia, diría yo, je, je! Un saludo.

----------


## 15tahures

Juan José Millás escribió este artículo después de ver el juego. 
Física y metafísica - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué lujo que Millás escriba sobre Luis! ¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## juanmyf

Cuando vi este juego realizado por Luis, me quede igual que tom cruise, y todo a pesar de que muchos de nosotros podemos conocer su realizacion, pero esto, es magia!!! 

un saludo y feliz navidad

----------


## chuchenager

Compañeros os dejo el link para los que no lo han visto ya que el inicial que colgaron lo bloquearon!! Es el mismo pero otro link !! 
A mi personalmente me gusta mucho, y estoy con Renard, lo que aun sorprende mas es cuando regala la carta con los 4 agujeros juntos !





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocVPjTMDtSE

----------


## Dim

> Video bloqueado por Antena 3. Pues sí que... :-(


Tratándose de Antena 3,fijo que fue por no llevar 15 minutos de publicidad antes de empezar el vídeo.




> Compañeros os dejo el link para los que no lo han visto ya que el inicial que colgaron lo bloquearon!! Es el mismo pero otro link !! 
> A mi personalmente me gusta mucho, y estoy con Renard, lo que aun sorprende mas es cuando regala la carta con los 4 agujeros juntos !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EL HORMIGUERO - Tom Cruise impresionado con la magia de Luis Piedrahita - ANTENA3.COM - YouTube


Gracias por el link,me encanta este juego y me encantan los detalles que le mete Luis.
¡Un abrazo y Feliz 2012!

----------


## Inherent

Creo que el articulo de millas es fundamental para volver a comprender el impacto que este juego tiene en un espectador profano. Mover un agujero de sitio es un sueño hecho realidad! No se puede ni siquiera intuir el secreto. Gran aporte el de quien lo ha compartido!

----------

